# Anybody ever convert a charcoal grill to propane?



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

After 6-8 good years of use we finally had to scrap our propane grill last Fall. Now it's time to start looking for a replacement. I'd like a grill that has the ease of propane for most of our cooking..... but would also like to be able to use it as a smoker as well. Below is the type of grill I'm looking at. I would just need to install a propane burner set-up in the larger side. Has anybody ever bought or built such a grill?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I have the above mentioned Char Griller smokin Pro.. It is an awesome charcoal grill and is the best offset budget smoker in its class.. 

They sell a Tri model with the charcoal grill, side fire box for smoking and propane grill..


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

I bought a grill for my parents this summer, it has the searing burner, propane (3) burner grill and about the same size charcoal grill. If you like the flavor of smoked foods you can always buy a couple of the smoker boxes. The grill is great if your cooking for get togethers with both grills. You can check it out at Sam's Club website. Lowes also carries one similar to the one you posted a picture of but with gas and the charcoal smoker I believe, you can probably check it out on their website ...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

MI.FISH-N-HUNTER said:


> I bought a grill for my parents this summer, it has the searing burner, propane (3) burner grill and about the same size charcoal grill. If you like the flavor of smoked foods you can always buy a couple of the smoker boxes. The grill is great if your cooking for get togethers with both grills. You can check it out at Sam's Club website. Lowes also carries one similar to the one you posted a picture of but with gas and the charcoal smoker I believe, you can probably check it out on their website ...
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Haven't checked Sam's Club yet.... is that where you bought it? The Lowes in Midland only had a few grills on display as of a couple weeks ago and didn't have anything close to what I was looking for. Maybe I'll check there website. Thanks for the info!


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Ya, purchased it from Sam's, whatever you get, it'll take you a couple hours to put it together with the easy to follow directions. Lol 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

